# Wieder Anrufe von "Microsoft" - diesmal aus Chile



## Nicko1998 (12 Februar 2019)

Heute morgen wollte mir eine "Jenny Williams" von angeblich Microsoft weismachen, an meinem PC würde etwas nicht stimmen. Nun, ich bin nicht der Einzige, der diesen Anruf aus Chile erhielt von der Rufnummer 005634075432:

https://telefonnummer.net/rufnummer/5634075432


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2019)

Mal schauen, vielleicht halten die mehr aus und sind nicht so schnell kaputtgespielt


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 März 2019)

Heute meldete sich "Microsoft" wieder - männlich, mit starkem Akzent und wohl gefakter angezeigter Rufnummer *0717390919*. Hab gleich aufgelegt, als der Bursche etwas von "Problems mit PC" zu faseln begann.


----------



## Erich Heider (2 April 2019)

Microsoft ruft unter folgenden Nrn. an:  0643414304 oder 0643858494. 
Ich habe sofort aufgelegt, denn wenn es Probleme mit dem Computer
gibt, ist der Fachmann vor Ort die bessere Wahl.


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2019)

Erich Heider schrieb:


> Microsoft ruft unter folgenden Nrn. an:  0643414304 oder 0643858494.


Micosoft ruft nicht von sich aus an. Die Nummer ist gespooft.
"Die gewählte Rufnummer ist ungültig"


> denn wenn es Probleme mit dem Computer gibt, ist der Fachmann vor Ort die bessere Wahl.


Die einzige Wahl .


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2019)

Mal wieder: Daniel Brown von Microsoft - angezeigte Rufnummer 0031206369414, bei Tellows bekannt.

Auch andere Seiten kennen die Nummer.


----------



## Hippo (22 Mai 2019)

Die Typen sind langweilig und halten nix mehr aus.
Sind immer gleich kaputtgespielt :-(


----------

